# Question for someone that knows the rules



## Calikid (Nov 12, 2020)

Can a player leave an ECNL team and immediately join another team that plays in the Girls Academy League?

Thank you


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Calikid said:


> Can a player leave an ECNL team and immediately join another team that plays in the Girls Academy League?
> 
> Thank you


As SS1 said, yes. They are separate gaming circuits void of one another.


----------



## Calikid (Nov 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> As SS1 said, yes. They are separate gaming circuits void of one another.


How about if the new Club who's team will be receiving the new players and that plays in the GA League, also has separate teams playing in the ECNL Regional League?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 13, 2020)

Calikid said:


> How about if the new Club who's team will be receiving the new players and that plays in the GA League, also has separate teams playing in the ECNL Regional League?


The answer is still yes


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Calikid said:


> How about if the new Club who's team will be receiving the new players and that plays in the GA League, also has separate teams playing in the ECNL Regional League?


Its really the same question.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 13, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Its really the same question.


Using more words...


----------



## dad4 (Nov 13, 2020)

For those who know:  Does he need to check whether the teams both play multiple leagues? 

 ECNL and GA may not care, but if both play in a third league, such as NPL in NorCal, is that an issue?


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Nov 14, 2020)

There are no more rules, only what your willing to do or not do. 
Hell play in both leagues. Rules are so 2019.
F the man. 
On your way back from Zona drive to Mexico and play there also.
I might move to Bolivia for a semi pro under 35 women’s league team. 
Who cares, do what you can for your kid.
Time is short. 
Be nice, Be safe, & wear a mask.


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> There are no more rules, only what your willing to do or not do.
> Hell play in both leagues. Rules are so 2019.
> F the man.
> On your way back from Zona drive to Mexico and play there also.
> ...


Great takes Susie.  I agree 100%.  Its all coming down to, "Do as your told."  I feel like we have more hypocrites then ever.  One thing a kid is good at is seeing through the BS.  Kids are getting hurt because some adults are cheating in the game of life and they will do anything they can to get what they want, which is all the money, power and control.  They need you to obey everything, dont ask questions and do as your told and stop think for yourself.  Hello, watch the news lately.........lol!  Big bro knows what best for you and you all just need to STFU!!!  Total losers who cheat!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2020)

What is the root of hypocrisy?
'*Hypocrite*' comes from the Greek word 'hypokrites', which means *"an actor." *... The Greek word took on an extended meaning to refer to any person who was *wearing a figurative mask *and* pretending to be someone or something they were not.*


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2020)

Example of Hypocrite.  I knew a minister way back when who said you have to go to church every Sunday at 10am or else.  He also said do what the Bible says to do ((do what your told)).  You can;t miss church for anything unless your dead.  I made that commitment too.  Well, one day his little boy started throwing 92 MPH and his boy got recruited by MLB scouts. Lefty too  So Pastor Bob made a night service at 6pm and a Saturday service as well.  He told his flock if they made either of those three time slots then heaven is waiting.  Plus, you need to make sure to commit 10% of your income to the church.  The more you gave, the more you would receive in heaven and riches in this life.


----------

